
Army Imitates Apple To Draw New Recruits - markbao
http://www.brandweek.com/bw/content_display/news-and-features/technology-finance/e3i5597024fecf11e33a55a40695b480511
======
LPTS
Good luck with that. Lipstick on a pig and all that.

Apple - beautiful stuff in a gorgeous museum setting, representing some of the
best human technology on the planet, giving people creative power not
accessible to the masses even 10 or 12 years ago.

Army - come try our simulations of serving 3 or 4 years when your signed up
for 1 tour, getting shot at and attacked with bombs so American VIPs can
prance around markets in body armor for TV cameras, and experience the fun
social pressure to kill innocent kids from your dominionist sergant who you
also depend on to not die. All in a fun apple like museum setting. I wonder if
they have a simulation for desperately trying to get disability from the VA
for 6 or 12 months for PTSD, finally turning to alcohol to escape the
nightmares of random bomb blasts and the haunting look on the dead faces of
the kids or innocents you were ordered to help kill, and then finally being
rejected for drinking. That one sounds fun. I want to play that one in this
nice new store.

I think to succesfully imitate apple, the army will have to stop sucking
first. The problem isn't the Army Brand sucks or the Army store sucks, the
problem is the army sucks right now.

